# California mountain buzz?



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

boof.com


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

another one for Cali:
dreamflows.com

and for PNW theres a new website:
PNW Kayakers The Pacific Northwest's Premier Kayaking Community

and just because there's loads of awesome historical stories for the whole west coast:
Oregon Kayaking


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

ProfessorPaddle.com | Whitewater Community is another PNW forum.


----------

